
Ask HN: Is there a good library for allowing users to build their own forms? - valanto
In our latest web based project we are looking to allow the users to create their own forms via the browser. Is there a decent javascript library that we can use?
======
csixty4
dobtco's formbuilder is what we used:
[https://github.com/dobtco/formbuilder](https://github.com/dobtco/formbuilder)

It might take some tweaking to make it work for your use case, but it's a
start. The nice thing is it outputs JSON, which you can parse when you're
rendering the resulting form.

~~~
valanto
thanks! will have a go at it!

------
brudgers
What libraries have already been considered?

Why weren't they used?

~~~
valanto
We haven't looked at any libraries yet. We are at the very early stages but
will be investing some time looking at what is available and I will update the
thread

